# Anatomy Fill In the Blank



## mikepud (May 22, 2012)

I am an EMT-B student looking for a place I can print out some fill in the blank anatomy charts.  Any suggestions?  Also a looking for a good study guide for med terms.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

There are some at wew.emtb.com


----------



## TheGodfather (May 22, 2012)

http://www.emszone.com/emti/anatomy_review.cfm

http://www.getbodysmart.com/index.htm


----------



## Veneficus (May 22, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Anatomy-Color...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337720422&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 22, 2012)

This is one you can play online. http://www.emtb.com/9e/anatomy_review.cfm


----------



## TheGodfather (May 22, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Anatomy-Color...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337720422&sr=8-1-spell



not gonna lie, those actually help a TON... if you're willing to spend a few bucks, go that route...


----------



## Tigger (May 22, 2012)

MS Paint plus screen shot of lecture slides equals "skeletons," that's how I've been doing it in class to learn some of the less prominent bone structures. 

Depending on what you need I'll happily email you them, though I'm not sure if you'd want to go through the trouble of matching them with the lecture slides.


----------



## medichopeful (May 22, 2012)

Netter's Anatomy Flashcards is nice (be it on on iPhone, actual cards, etc).  It will be overkill for what you need, but it would give you the extra knowledge!


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

The "speed anatomy" iphone/droid app is pretty good, I had fun with that and it's a nice time killer when you're waiting on line somewhere...


----------

